# VM mac os 9 sur Windows server



## Gariwaldan (14 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous ! Mon épouse a dans son entreprise un Mac Performa qui servait autrefois pour la comptabilité. Il sert encore un peu pour rechercher de vieux dossiers. Mais un besoin de place se faisant sentir, j'aimerai pouvoir faire une image disque de l'ensemble du disque dur pour en faire une machine virtuelle dans hyper-v sur un serveur Windows 2016. Puis récupérer le Performa pour moi. Est-ce possible ? Avec les outils disques utilitaires présent dans le système Mac OS 9, Disk copy , peut-être ? Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2021)

sheepshaver pourrait être ton ami.


----------



## Gariwaldan (14 Juin 2021)

Bien vu ! A priori  ça pourrait marcher. J'étudie, je teste, je te dit... A+ Merci


----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2021)

Jamais essayé sous Win, mais ça fonctionne parfaitement sur Mac, ça devrait le faire.


----------



## dandu (14 Juin 2021)

Avec HyperV, faut pas espérer.

Les Mac de l'époque sont en PowerPC, donc on peut pas virtualiser, forcément. Y a Qemu et Sheepshaver qui permettent d'émuler Mac OS 9, mais avec quelques limites quand même


----------

